# When to test after 6 day old blasts ???



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi guys, just a quick question about PG teating after you have had your FET. Im on a medicated cycle and no HCG scot. We had 2 6 day hatched blasts put back on 20/8/8 and clinic have said to have a urine test on 6th september ... that seams a little too long till test time by my recononing.

The last 2 fresh ICSI it was 14 days after EC not transfer. This time they are trying to make me wait 18 days but shold they not have taken the age of embies into account when working out test date ??

I know they are being cautious but seroiusly WHEN could i test ??

please, daisy xxxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi I had 5 day blasts transferred and clinic said to test 14 days... but I was very norty and tested at 9 days and got BFP then, that meant that embies were 14days.

Clinics tend to give you longer dates as will be more acurate and should avoid the heartache of getting a BFN and the uncertaintity of it being too early.

I agree 17 days post 6day transfer does seem a bit excessive

Goode luck

Roo x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Thaks Roo, thats what i wanted someone to say, its confirmed what i thought but   i promise i wont test before the embies are 14 days old     

daisy xx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Daisy

I had 6 day old hatching blasts put back on 19th Aug and my test date is 12 days later being 31st Aug.

17 days seems a very long time, I would have to cheat and do a test wayyyyyyy before then!!!  

Debs x


----------

